

With Memoto, Affordable Passive Lifelogging Has Arrived - dmor
http://refer.ly/with_memoto__affordable_passive_lifelogging_has_arrived/c/6e48935856a011e2b5ab22000a1db8fa

======
subpixel
Hopefully Ghostery [<http://www.ghostery.com/>] will start tracking Referly --
I prefer to know when a site is saying nice things about an affiliate who will
pay them money if they turn me into a customer.

I'm not saying all affiliate revenue is distasteful. But affiliate links that
aren't identified as such are, in my opinion.

~~~
dmor
You can tell which links are affiliate because they are orange and say "buy".
Non-affiliate links are grey and say "view".

~~~
subpixel
Users could tell which links are affiliate if there was copy on the page
making it clear that "orange links that say 'buy' are affiliate links - if you
click them and make a purchase Referly will make a commission on the
transaction. That's the business we're in. Thank you!"

I don't think you have anything to lose by being upfront with your audience -
they'd probably appreciate it.

------
alanctgardner2
I know it's late in the game, but is there no switch to turn it off if you're
not wearing it, or you're doing something you don't want to record? It looks
pretty smooth and button-less to me. That would be a major deal-breaker, in
addition to the fact that 98% of my life is terribly boring, and they don't
appear to offer any suggestions on how I could only record the interesting
parts.

I'd be more interested in a device that buffers the last hour, and lets me
store it if something important - accident, surprise party, any random, cool
thing - happens. I don't need 50 billion gigs of pictures of my desk, but
there are definitely times when I wish I could travel back 20 minutes and
remember to take a picture.

~~~
martinkallstrom
You switch it off by putting it somewhere dark or flat (in your pocket, bag or
on a table). If there was an on/off switch and you switched it off before
going into a dressing room or similar setting where it's inappropriate to take
photos, other people will still be uncomfortable. By making the the on/off
switch equal to taking the camera off, we make people more comfortable with
the concept of a wearable camera.

A similar line of though went into design of the camera itself. We made sure
through user testing that most people recognizes it as being a camera, and not
as something else. But also that it is subtle enough to not be distracting. It
was a fine balance to find between the two, but with the current design most
people find it appealing.

~~~
CWIZO
What if I'm laying on the grass looking at the sky?

~~~
martinkallstrom
It takes a few frames for the camera to switch off. Even flat on your back it
would be a one in a million chance that your camera ended up being perfectly
still with the front axis aligned with the gravity vector for any prolonged
period of time. You are breathing and shifting slightly even when relaxed.

~~~
kordless
A cleaner implementation would simply be monitoring the contact between the
clip and the case. A shirt would toggle this to false, in your pocket would be
true.

------
personlurking
Not sure this will catch. When thinking of the act of taking photos, an
important part of that act is pointing and shooting in any given moment and it
seems that will not be possible with the Memoto. Of course, you can unhook it,
point it and wait up to 2 minutes to make sure you have the shot but it's not
exactly practical. On the other hand, this isn't a replacement for pointing
and shooting with a normal camera.

With more and more lifelogging devices coming, I hope someone will make a
device similar in size to the Memoto that I can wear on my collar which blurs
out my face when I'm being lifelogged by someone else.

~~~
martinkallstrom
Hi, Memoto founder here. You can in fact double-tap the camera to have it take
a photo at once. It will also be bookmarked for easy retrieval. If you want a
viewfinder as well, the Memoto app allows you to take photos the normal way
which end up in the same timeline as the rest of your pictures.

------
codex
There are some legal issues to be aware of here.

Taking photos in a public bathroom (such as in an airport or restaurant) is
illegal. Make sure you don't forget you are wearing the device as you wander
around.

Photos on private property can be restricted by the property owner (shopping
malls, casinos, private residences, etc.). If you do not comply, you can be
kicked out and possibly charged with trespassing, and could even be injuncted
or sued for damages in a civil court.

Note that video surveillance in private or semi-public places may get you in
trouble with the law too. Presumably this is one reason why this device does
not have a microphone--laws regarding un-consented audio capture (wiretapping)
are even more severe in many states and countries.

And I hope that refer.ly gets popular, if only to reduce the level of refer.ly
traction-whoring-growth-hacking here on HN.

------
gte910h
Well it hasn't arrived YET

I'm very excited for mine. I don't anticipate wearing it everywhere, but for
vacations it will be fantastic.

------
summerdown2
> All the pictures are safely stored on Memoto's remote storage service. We
> know what you're thinking... two photos a minute is a whole lot of photos

Apparently you don't know what I'm thinking. I was thinking that a whole host
of minor crimes like reaching 35 in a 30 zone or downloading copyrighted files
can suddenly be data mined. Or computer passwords. Or pin numbers off a cash
point, or confidential documents like passports, or credit card numbers ...

------
gallerytungsten
Let's not forget that Memeto automatically uploads all your images to the
company's servers, with no apparent way to disable this "feature." Creepy.

~~~
timbre
From Memoto's FAQ (<http://memoto.com/pages/faq>):

> Will it be possible to use the camera without ever uploading any photos to
> Memotos cloud storage?

> Yes. You can use the camera with local storage only if you want. You will
> however not be able to use the data from the GPS and you will have to manage
> and organize all the photos yourself. The data from the GPS is not converted
> into a useful position in latitude and longitude until it has been processed
> in our cloud service.

~~~
pcl
> The data from the GPS is not converted into a useful position in latitude
> and longitude until it has been processed in our cloud service.

That doesn't sound right. Clearly, the GPS data must include latitude and
longitude data. I wonder if they're doing some sort of encryption of the data,
or if it's just an encoding issue or something.

EDIT: just read the answer after submitting:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5010057>. That's a neat approach! Sounds
like it'd be straightforward to do the same thing that their cloud service
does in a non-cloud process.

~~~
hayksaakian
GPS data is just a series of timestamps from multiple satellites
simultaneously. Making that into lat long is a typical use case, but not
inherent to GPS data.

------
madethemcry
This project always reminds me of "The Final Cut" with Robin Williams. A
somewhat disturbing near future scenario about life logging with an a brain
implant and the social consequences

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364343/>

------
bbx
I've always wished for a device that would _seamlessly_ log the things that I
do, but in a text format. I'd call it "Log of my life" (and I hear the Queen
song "Love of my life" when I think about it).

It wouldn't take pictures like the Memoto but rather keep track of the places
I've been (restaurants, museums, bars, cities) and the stuff I've read,
listened to, or watched. I love lists, just plain lists. I already manage
lists of books, articles, albums, tracks and films, but I use a Google
Document for that and it something is hard to remember everything.

I don't know how such a device would work but I think there'd be a market for
that.

------
ommunist
This is a creepy device idea. Imagine someone with 24/365 access to your data
and some ideas of enhancing your life or redirecting it to someone's purpose.
Automagically, like the software does.

------
kingkool68
Can't wait for mine to get here!

